# Legend Car AutoWorld Shoulda Done



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's an AutoWorld Xtraction that I painted up & decalled. Please don't be too hard on me; I built this car in a.m. on several mornings.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks Great, I really like the Daytona / SuperBirds, one in real racing colors is great, they were beasts on the track

Boosted


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That's really nice. They should have included one like that with the semis.
hojoe


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Great job fordcowboy; and your right it should've been included. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! It is too bad that I never got to see the 1:1 cars run, I was in the Army at the time. HOCOC has a class for period NASCARs on T-Jet chassis. It is the only class that we run where the cars must be painted like specific 1:1 cars, fantasy liveries are not allowed. 










Here we are racing them under the lights:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Bird FCB...
Good looking stockers RD...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the #22 Pontiac !!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

May I ask what, where can I get those lights? I will be building a track for myself and Grandkids. Setting it up with those lights would just give them a heck of a kick in the pants. My GrandDaughter has watched that video 5 times, and loves the lights.

[email protected]


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

PS: I love the Pontiac.......1961 or 62?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There are lots of sources for lights. Search Street lights on Ebay under HO trains. The ones I got were 6 volt, but you can wire them in tandem (I'd try 3 sets wired parallel) on 12 volts. They can get kinda hot at the recommended voltage. The cheapest are out of China. They look to be all plastic, but at least the ones I bought were brass painted grey.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T25-30-pcs-...530430?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2598ee17be

Here's a start... Click on HO trains and do street light search from there. By the way, their idea of scale is all over the board, so translate MM into inches and take a guess at how tall you want them. 75mm = about 3".

One other tip. Put the lights inside the track. While they are brass (at least mine were) marshalling a car can break the light part. The post should handle most wrecks with ease! Shipping for mine took about 2 1/2 weeks, but that was 6 years ago.. Might be better now.


----------

